# Sharn: Beneath The Towers OOC [FULL]



## Harvey (Mar 17, 2005)

*Sharn: Beneath the Towers*

I am looking to DM my first PbP and am looking to test out some Eberron adventures. This will be a campaign set in Sharn: City of Towers, and for those of you who have played in Eberron before, it will not involve the Forgotten Forge. The first two adventures are slated for the city itself, and after that, well, it depends on where the players take it.

While I have never DMed a PbP, I am currently playing in three, and have been in many, many D&D campaigns since 3.0 came out. For PbP, I am a big advocate of player interaction, so feel free to really get into your character’s skins. Ideally, I would like to stick to one post a day… most days I am available for multiple posts, but as any PbP player knows, there will be days where, as much as you might want, you find it tough to get a post in.

I am looking for a total of 6 players, but one slot has already been taken by Tyrlaan. I am looking for a balanced party, and will choose players based on that. I would ideally like some alternates as well. When submitting characters, please use the: following format. We will be using www.invisiblecastle.com to make dice rolls.

Building Characters
"heroic" characters (no evil)
2nd level 
32 point buy (racial modifiers applied after the buy)
max hit points for 2nd level
average starting gold for 1st level + 900 gold
races from Eberron only
classes, feats, equipment, etc. from any of the 3.5 WotC books

Books Allowed
PHB, Eberron CS, all the Complete and Races books

Books Not Allowed
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Unearthed Arcana

So, let’s see some characters!


----------



## Vargo (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm definitely interested.

I'll throw something together and get it up.  Hmm...  I'm thinking Druid, Human this time...


----------



## D'arc DeWinter (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm interested as well.  I'm thinking of a shifter ranger who makes his living as a bounty hunter.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, I'm in. Will try to get a character together tonight.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 17, 2005)

I would love through my name in the hat as well. I am currently helping out at my folks house and don't have my books with me right now, but I do have them back at my place. I will be down here about a month, but after that I will have unlimited access to them. I am familiar with the races and the setting, so if you wouldn't mind helping me through the initial block, I promise I won't slow the group down once it gets rolling.

I do have access to a PHB and CW while I am here, so I could try to make something from what I have on hand. Maybe a gnomish swashbuckler or a warforged Samurai?


----------



## khavren (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm interested as well!


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 17, 2005)

```
Name: Coal
Region: Sharn
Class: Samurai
Race: Warforged
Size: Medium
Gender: Male Personality
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: none
Level: 2
Exp: 2,000
 
STR 14 (+2) (6 pts)
DEX 12 (+1) (4 pts)
CON 12+2=14 (+2) (4 pts)
INT 12	(+1) (4 pts)
WIS 12-2=10 (+0) (4 pts)
CHA 16-2=14 (+2) (10 pts)
 
HP: 24
AC: 19 = 10 + 8 (armor) + 1 (dex) 
Flat-footed: 18
Touch: 11
INIT: +1
BAB: +2 (melee: +4, Ranged +3)
 
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) +2 (ability)
Ref: +1 = +0 (base) +1 (ability)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) +0 (ability)
 
Weapon:
Masterwork Katana	 +5 attack 1d10+2 damage x2 on 19-20
Masterwork Wakizashi +5 attack 1d6+2 damage x2 on 19-20
 
Armor:
Adamantine Body Armor +8 AC -5 AC Penalty	 +1 Max Dex 
 
Languages: Common, Dwarven
 
Abilities:
-- Standard Warforged Abilities
 
Feats:
--Exotic Weapon Prof (Bastard Sword)*
--Adamantine Body (1st)
--Two-Weapon Fighting (Katana and Wakizashi only)* (2nd)
 
*bonus samurai feat
 
Skill Points: 15 Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills:		 Total Ability Ranks Misc
Craft (Weaponsmith) +2	 +1	 +1 
Intimidate	 +7	 +2	+5
Knowledge (History) +3	 +1	 +2
Knowledge (Nobility) +3	 +1	 +2
Sense Motive	 +5	 +0	 +5
 
Starting Gold: 1140 gp
Equipment:
-- Masterwork Katana	6.0 lb	 0 gp
-- Masterwork Wakizashi	4.0 lb	 0 gp
-- Backpack	2.0 lb	 2 gp
-- Whetstone	0.0 lb	 5 cp
-- Clan Ring	0.0 lb	 5 gp
 
Total Weight: 12 lbs
Total Money: 400 gp
 
Max Weight: 58 light		 116 medium			175 heavy
 
Age: 7
Height: 6'8"
Weight: 350 lbs
Eyes: Pitch Black
Hair: None
Skin: Silver
```


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm interested. Hmmm. Looking over the others choices it looks like either a rogue or arcane caster is needed. I'll give it some thought tonight. Probably arcane caster. Or possibly an artificer.

Tailspinner


----------



## P0L (Mar 18, 2005)

Name: Fixer
Race: Warforged
Sex: Male personality
Age: 5
Alignment: LN
Classes: Artificer 2
Background:

STR  8
DEX 14
CON 14
INT  16
WIS 10
CHA 13


Background

Fixer is a tall warforged but his frame is more slender and agile than the ones designed for front line fighters. Since he stepped out of the assembly line in Cyre he excelled in repairing damaged warforged and equipment behind the Karranthi front, his skills at handling and repairing arcane equipment grew with his experience.

When the war was over and Fixer was declared free, he decided to move to Zilargo, having heard of the great gnome artificers located there.



His secret obsession is the making of magical constructs, ultimately to understand the secrets of his race creation. He heard rumors of a still active forge in Sharn, so he decided to move to the City of Towers.

He has recently rented a little apartment in DeathGate, converted it to an arcane laboratory which he uses for research and to make the minor potions and scrolls he sells for a living. He is currently looking for a way to make his fortune, and for clues about the supposed forge.


You can usually find him working at his lab poring over a new magic item or experiment, wearing his ubiquitous leather apron, leather skullcap and a set of magnifying goggles.

Fixer is curious by nature and very interested in how the mind of flesh creatures works. More talkative and lively than your average butt-kicking ´forged, Fixer tries to get along with every race and calmly reason with those who fear his kind out of ignorance.


----------



## IcyCool (Mar 18, 2005)

I've been itchin' to play a bard.  I'm away from my books at the moment, but I'll try to have a writeup tomorrow.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 18, 2005)

I didn't put a bio up for Coal, as I wanted to see if anyone wanted to go in with a joint venture. Coal was constructed for fighting, and was trained by his dwarven "fathers" in the refined arts of sword fighting to be a house protector/bodyguard. After the war was over, Coal's roots ran too deep to believe that he was no longer required to serve the house/master who bought him, as he had pledged his life to protecting it/them.

Perhaps he could be the bodyguard to one of the chars? Especially if that char is from a particular house.


----------



## saethone (Mar 18, 2005)

still any spots open for this? I'd be interested


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 18, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> I didn't put a bio up for Coal, as I wanted to see if anyone wanted to go in with a joint venture. Coal was constructed for fighting, and was trained by his dwarven "fathers" in the refined arts of sword fighting to be a house protector/bodyguard. After the war was over, Coal's roots ran too deep to believe that he was no longer required to serve the house/master who bought him, as he had pledged his life to protecting it/them.
> 
> Perhaps he could be the bodyguard to one of the chars? Especially if that char is from a particular house.




I could work with you on this. Sounds like a cool idea. I'm not that keen on playing a dwarf though, mind if I go with a different race? I'm tossing around the idea of playing a warlock or something else arcane in nature.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 18, 2005)

Any race is fine, as I was just trying to imply that he was made and trained by dwarves and then sold/given to his primary house/house hold.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 18, 2005)

Glad to see such quick interest! So far, I have:

Definites:
1) Tyrlaan
2) Two-Gun Kid -- Coal, Warforged Samurai

(working together on a backstory is a great idea!)

Dibs on the last 4 spots go to:
3) Vargo
4) D'Arc DeWinter
5) khavren
6) tailspinner

(I would like to get rolling relatively quickly, so if I do not get a character by end-of-day saturday, then I will be giving up your spot to an alternate)

Alternate spots to:
1) P0L -- Fixer, Warforged Articifer
2) IcyCool
3) saethone


----------



## P0L (Mar 18, 2005)

*sighs* 

The warforged slowly stands up and leaves the table...

- Well, I'll be around if you need a hand... be sure to stop by Fixer´s shop if you need a potion or a scroll. I´m having a 10% discount opening sale.

Fixer draws from a pouch in his leather apron and hands Harvey a small calling card. It glows faintly blue and reads: 

-----------------------------------------------​"Fixer´s Magic"​Custom Potions & Scrolls​​Buy and Sell your magic items at great prices!!​​​Level 35, Arondal Tower, Deathgate​------------------------------------------------​ 
With a shrug, the warforged walks to another table where a group is planning to form an adventuring  party 
_- Maybe I can get work here...._


----------



## Vargo (Mar 18, 2005)

This is what I have right now - I have an interesting little backstory planned, but haven't had much time to write it up.  Druids can be a pain in the arse to stat up for some reason...  Synopsis: Orphan human raised by Elves, but trained by Orcish druids...

Although I think I already know the answer to this, I've gotta ask.  Under "animal companions," it says that you can take a "dog" as an animal companion - is this a regular "dog" or a "dog, riding"?  I'm guessing a regular "dog", but wouldn't argue with being able to take a riding dog...


```
Name: Daeran Vendashan
Region: Aerenal
Class: Druid
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: ?
Level: 2
Exp: 1,000

STR 12 (+1)        (4 pts)
DEX 14 (+2)        (6 pts)
CON 12 (+1)        (4 pts)
INT 14 (+2)        (6 pts)
WIS 16 (+3)        (10 pts)
CHA 10 (0)         (2 pts)

HP: 18
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 2 (dex)
   Flat-footed: 14
   Touch: 12
INIT: +2
BAB: +1 (melee: +2, Ranged +3)

Fort:  +4 = +3 (base) +1 (ability)
Ref:   +2 = +0 (base) +2 (ability)
Will:  +6 = +3 (base) +1 (ability)

Weapon:
Scimitar               +3 attack     1d8+1 damage      x2 on 18-20
Shortspear             +2 attack     1d6+1 damage      x2 on 20
Shortspear (thrown)    +3 attack     1d6+1 damage      x2 on 20    20' range increment
Sling                  +3 attack     1d4+1 damage      x2 on 20    50' range increment


Armor:
Leather               +2 AC  -0 Check Penalty  +8 Max Dex Bonus
Heavy wooden shield   +2 AC  -2 Check Penalty

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Elvish

Abilities:
-- +2 to all Survival checks made in the wilderness due to synergy with Knowledge(Nature)
-- Spontaneous casting (convert memorized spell to summon nature's ally)
-- Can't cast Evil spells
-- Wild Empathy (Improve relations with animals)
-- Woodland Stride (Move through any natural growth without taking damage or slowing movement)
-- Animal companion (Dog)

Feats:
-- Spell Focus(Conjuration)
-- Augument Summoning

Skill Points: 35          Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills:            Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
Concentration      +6     +1       +5
Handle Animal      +5     0       
Knowledge(Nature)  +11    +2       +5     +2 (Druid) +2 (Synergy: Survival)
Listen             +8     +3       +5
Spellcraft         +7     +2       +5
Spot               +8     +3       +5
Survival           +10    +3       +5     +2 (Druid)

Starting Gold: 950gp
Equipment:
-- Masterwork cold iron Scimitar    4.0 lb     330 gp
-- Silvered Shortspear              3.0 lb      91 gp
-- Sling                              - lb       - gp
-- 20 bullets                      10.0 lb       2 sp
-- Hide armor                      25.0 lb      15 gp
-- Heavy wooden shield             10.0 lb       7 gp
-- 2 potions cure light wounds       .2 lb     100 gp
-- Backpack                         2.0 lb       2 gp
-- Bedroll                          5.0 lb       1 sp
-- 2 winter blankets                6.0 lb       1 gp
-- Caltrops                         2.0 lb       1 gp
-- 7 days trail rations             7.0 lb      35 sp
-- Signal whistle                     - lb       8 sp
-- Chain shirt barding             25.0 lb     100 gp
```


----------



## Harvey (Mar 18, 2005)

*Everyone*
All PCs can add to their inventory "Standard Identification Papers" (see pg. 122 of the Eberron Campaign Setting) at 0 cost. For those who wish ID papers with a portrait, they can pay the incremental cost for it (3 gp).

*Two-Gun Kid*
Some corrections for Coal:
-- XP at 1st level should be 1,000
-- Reflex save should be +1, not +0 (+1 dex)
-- Starting gold should be 1050, not 1140 (150 for samurai + 900 for 1st level)
-- Whetstone is 2 cp and 1 lb, not 5 cp and 0 lb
-- Weight for the Wakizashi is 3 lbs, not 4 lbs (using stats from Oriental Adventures)
Other notes:
-- Your masterwork swords creates an unusual dilemma. Since you are starting at second level, I have no problem with you receiving a "daisho" for free... however, they are masterwork. So, I am going to assume you pay for the masterwork portion of the items alone. This means your total spending for your character is 607 gp, 2 cp, giving you 442 gp, 9 sp, 8 cp left.
-- Normally, you can't have Dwarven as a bonus language because Warforged receive no bonus languages. However, this seems pretty unfair, since you do have the +1 mod for Int, and especially because you worked it into your backstory. So, consider it approved.
-- Also, can you note somewhere (maybe under Armor), the Adamantine Armor's damage reduction?

*P0L*
Don't walk away too quickly... so far, all the PbP games I've started have been missing one of the starting characters... you should check back soon to see if you move to starter...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 18, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> This is what I have right now - I have an interesting little backstory planned, but haven't had much time to write it up.  Druids can be a pain in the arse to stat up for some reason...  Synopsis: Orphan human raised by Elves, but trained by Orcish druids...
> 
> Although I think I already know the answer to this, I've gotta ask.  Under "animal companions," it says that you can take a "dog" as an animal companion - is this a regular "dog" or a "dog, riding"?  I'm guessing a regular "dog", but wouldn't argue with being able to take a riding dog...




You bring up some interesting points/questions, Vargo. FYI I plan on running the entire first two adventures in Sharn, so being a druid is going to be a bit harder than most woodland campaigns. Don't mean to discourage you, but it does offer a challenge! Bringing a dog around might raise a few eyebrows, especially in more upper-scale areas, but it'd be much more subtle than a camel  Also, a riding dog is a listed possibility for an animal companion, so you can choose either. However, I'd go with riding dog, given all the gear you've got!


----------



## P0L (Mar 18, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *P0L*
> Don't walk away too quickly... so far, all the PbP games I've started have been missing one of the starting characters... you should check back soon to see if you move to starter...




I wasn´t walking away, Fixer is just minding his store for know, and keeping a close eye on any party that might need his skills


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 18, 2005)

Here's what I have so far. _So_ close to complete. Equipment has to be purchased. History to be fleshed out. 

Two-Gun, let me know if the history I have drafted up works with you. 

I'll probably not be able to get back to this until sometime on Sunday.


```
Name: Eldon Splinthollow
Region: Breland
Class: Rogue 1/Warlock 1
Race: Halfling
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: none
Level: 2
Exp: 1,000

STR 8-2=6   (-2)   (0  pts)
DEX 17+2=19 (+4)   (13 pts)
CON 10      (+0)   (2  pts)
INT 14      (+2)   (6  pts)
WIS 9       (-1)   (1  pts)
CHA 16      (+3)   (10 pts)

HP: 12
AC: 18 = 10 +3 (armor) +4 (dex) +1 (size)
   Flat-footed: 14
   Touch: 15
INIT: +8 (dex: +4, improved init: +4)
BAB: +0 (melee: -1, Ranged +5)

Fort:  +1 = +0 (base) +0 (ability) +1 (racial)
Ref:   +7 = +2 (base) +4 (ability) +1 (racial)
Will:  +2 = +2 (base) -1 (ability) +1 (racial)

Weapon:
Dagger                 -1 attack     1d3-2 damage      x2 on 19-20
Light Crossbow         +5 attack     1d6 damage        x2 on 19-20      80 ft.
Eldritch Blast         +5 attack     1d6 damage        x2 on 20         60 ft.

Armor:
Studded Leather, MW    +3 AC  -0 AC Penalty   +5 Max Dex 

Languages: Abyssal, Common, Dwarven, Elven, Halfling

Abilities:
Race
-- +2 racial bonus to Climb, Jump, and Move Silently
-- +1 racial bonus on all saves
-- +2 morale bonus on saves vs. fear
-- +1 racial bonus on attacks with thrown weapons and slings
-- +2 racial bonus to Listen
Rogue
-- Sneak Attack +1d6 (usable with eldritch blast)
-- Trapfinding
Warlock
-- Eldritch Blast 1d6
-- Least Invocation - Spiderwalk

Feats:
-- Improved Initiative

Skill Points: 44          Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills:            Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
Appraise           +2     +2       +0
Balance            +4     +4       +0
Bluff              +8     +3       +5
Climb              +0     -2       +0     +2 race
Concentration      +0     +0       +0
Decipher Script    +5     +2       +3
Diplomacy          +9     +3       +4     +2 synergy
Disguise           +10    +3       +5     +2 synergy
Escape Artist      +4     +4       +0
Forgery            +5     +2       +3
Gather Information +7     +3       +4
Heal               -1     -1       +0
Hide               +12    +4       +4     +4 size
Intimidate         +9     +3       +4     +2 synergy
Jump               +0     -2       +0     +2 race
Knowledge (local)  +6     +2       +4
Listen             +1     -1       +0     +2 race
Move Silently      +10    +4       +4     +2 race
Perform            +3     +3       +0
Ride               +4     +4       +0
Search             +2     +2       +0
Sense Motive       -1     -1       +0
Speak Language                     +2     Abyssal
Spellcraft         +4     +2       +2
Spot               -1     -1       +0
Survival           -1     -1       +0
Swim               -2     -2       +0
Use Rope           +4     +4       +0

Starting Gold: 1025gp
Equipment:
-- Studded Leather, MW   10.0 lb    175 gp
-- Dagger                 1.0 lb      2 gp
-- Light Crossbow         2.0 lb     35 gp
-- Bolts (20)             1.0 lb      2 gp


Total Weight: 14 lbs
Total Money:  gp,  sp

Max Weight:  20 light   40 medium    60 heavy

Age: 23
Height: 3' 0"
Weight: 34 lbs
Eyes: Black
Hair: Black
Skin: Dark tan
```

Appearance:
Eldon's features are very sharp and refined. If not for the unsettling aura about him, he would likely be considered by most to be a considerably handsome member of his race. 

Personality:
Eldon is bitter with the world. He feels betrayed by those closest to him, except his new friend/bodyguard, Coal. Eldon shares an unusual rapport with Coal, finding it easier to get along and interact with a warforged than those of the "living" races. Eldon tries to fight the darkness that burns inside him, but he often succumbs to mischevious urges. He has learned to accept his twisted heritage, and hopes to turn his curse into an advantage. Eldon generally thinks of himself first, seeing the world as one great antagonist. He has the tendency to get himself into trouble because of his quick, reactionary nature, so it's likely very fortunate for him that he has Coal at his side (a situation Coal probably sometimes finds exasperating).

History:
[SBLOCK]
Real rough stuff: to be fleshed out later.

Milo is a member of House Jorasco who ventured into the more dangerous areas of the world. On one of his expeditions, Milo encountered DEMON while trying to save an injured person. Milo was not powerful enough to overtake DEMON, but managed to strike a bargain with the beast in exchange for his survival. DEMON said he would allow him to heal the injured person and leave untouched, but DEMON would harm his first born. Milo never planned to marry or have children, so it seemed like a good deal. Then he met Jillian. Jillian gives birth to Eldon. Milo keeps pact with DEMON secret and thinks all is okay, because Eldon appears normal. When Eldon gets older, exhibits demon-touched powers (warlock). Milo secretly works with members of House Jorasco to try to heal Eldon, but all attempts fail. Milo confesses to Eldon of pact. Between Eldon's reaction and the political/social embarrassment that House Jorasco can't heal someone, Eldon leaves. Milo loves his son, so he employs Coal to watch over him.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 18, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Everyone*
> 
> *Two-Gun Kid*
> Some corrections for Coal:
> ...




I will work on those asap, and to be honest, I was really thinking that I should list his gold at 0, especially if Tyrlaan do go in with a joint venture. I am willing to almost be a henchman to him in the regards that he will get my share of the loot, but see to my repairs and equipment upgrades out of that. This all hinges on him being willing to do so.

I don't have the ECS book with me at the moment, so if someone could post that for me, I will put that on there once I get it.

As far as paying for the MW part, no prob there either, as I don't want to look like I am trying to munchkin things.

Tyrlaan: If we do go the route of me being your body guard, just wanted to bounce something off of you in advance. Since I am going to be focusing with these two weapons alone, more than likely, I'm not going to be able to justify swapping them out, even if he finds "similar" weapons to them. If/when the chance arises, can we just pay to enchant these blades that I already have?


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 18, 2005)

Tyrlaan: You must have posted while I was writing mine up, but for the most part I think it will work fine. Coal will be there to protect you, but he may find your overwhelming chaotic nature confusing at times, and will have to learn to "roll" with things. However as he is LN, he may try to "save you from yourself" at times. Especially if he thinks your course of action will bring you great harm, but this does not mean that he will step in and punch someone simply because you told him to. He does have a code of honor to follow..

That sound okay with you?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 18, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> I will work on those asap, and to be honest, I was really thinking that I should list his gold at 0, especially if Tyrlaan do go in with a joint venture. I am willing to almost be a henchman to him in the regards that he will get my share of the loot, but see to my repairs and equipment upgrades out of that. This all hinges on him being willing to do so.




Very interesting concept! Still, let's just say that, up until this point, Eldon spent your starting gold equipping you to be a good budyguard. 



			
				Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> If/when the chance arises, can we just pay to enchant these blades that I already have?




I can tell you now, that (so long as you all don't throw me too out-of-whack), that chance will arise after the second adventure 

In the meantime, I like Tyrlaan's common history... it gives me so much to work with! (mwah-ha-ha!)


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 18, 2005)

Two-Gun,
Everything you proposed sounds great!  This should be a lot of fun.

And with that, I'm outta here for a couple days.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter Elf Enchantress*

This is what I have so far. I'll flesh out the History and a few other spots soon.


```
Name: Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter
Region: Lhazaar Pricipalities
Class: Wizard (Enchantress)
Race: Elf
Gender: Female
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: The Undying Court
Level: 2
Exp: 1,000

STR  8      (-1)   (0 pts)
DEX  8+2=10 (+0)   (0 pts)
CON 14-2=12 (+1)   (6 pts)
INT 18      (+4)   (16 pts)
WIS 12      (+1)   (4 pts)
CHA 14      (+2)   (6 pts)

HP: 10
AC: 10 = 10
   Flat-footed: 10
   Touch: 10
INIT: +0
BAB: +1 (melee: +0, Ranged +1)

Fort:  +1 = +0 (base) +1 (con)
Ref:   +0 = +0 (base) +0 (dex)
Will:  +4 = +3 (base) +1 (wis)

Weapon:
Longsword, Masterwork  +1 attack     1d8-1 damage     x2 on 19-20

Armor:
None

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Undercommon, Quori, Mabran

Abilities:
-- Proficient with club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, rapier, and quarterstaff
-- Summon Familiar
-- Scribe Scroll bonus feat
-- Immunity to magic sleep effects
-- +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects
-- Low-Light Vision
-- Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats
-- +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks

Feats:
-- Scribe Scroll*
-- Favored in House (Thuranni)

*bonus wizard feat

Skill Points: 30         Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills:            Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
Concentration      +6     +1       +5
Decipher Script    +9     +4       +5
Diplomacy          +4     +2       +1 cc  +1
Knowledge (arcana) +9     +4       +5
Listen             +4(+6) +1       +1 cc  +2(+4)*
Move Silently      +4     +0       +1 cc  +3
Search             +7     +4       +1 cc  +2
Spellcraft         +9     +4       +5
Spot               +4(+6) +1       +1 cc  +2(+4)*

*When familiar is nearby

Magic:
Specialist School: Enchantment
Prohibited Schools: Conjuration & Evocation
Save: 14+spell level
Spells/Day: 4/4
Spellbook:
0: Arcane Mark, Daze*, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Ghost Sound,
Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Resistance,
Touch of Fatigue
1: Alarm, Charm Person*, Disguise Self, Enlarge Person, Hypnotism*, Magic Weapon,
Shield, Sleep*, True Strike
In Memory:
0: Daze*, Mage Hand, Resistance, Touch of Fatigue
1: Charm Person*, Magic Weapon, Shield, Sleep*

*Enchantment spell

Starting Gold: 975 gp
Equipment:
-- MW Longsword                     4.0 lb     315 gp
-- Glyphbook                        2.0 lb      20 gp
-- Arcane Signet Ring               ------     150 gp
-- Backpack                         2.0 lb       2 gp
-- Spell Component Pouch            2.0 lb       5 gp
-- Spellbook                        3.0 lb       ----
-- Traveler's Outfit, Glamerweave   4.0 lb     100 gp
-- Familiar                         ------     100 gp
-- 5 Potions of CLW                 ------     250 gp
-- Standard Identification Papers   ------     ------

Total Weight: 17.0 lbs
Total Money: 33 gp

Max Weight:   26 light    53 medium     80 heavy

Age: 145
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 120 lbs
Eyes: Amber
Hair: Brown
Skin: Fair

Familiar:
Peaches; Female Black Cat; Tiny Animal; HD 2d8; hp 5; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.;
AC 15 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural); BAB +0; Grp -12; Atk +4 melee (claw, 1d2-4/x2),
Full Atk +4 melee (2 claws, 1d2-4/x2) & -1 melee (bite, 1d3-4/x2); SA -;
SQ low-light vision, scent; AL TN; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4;
Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 7.

Skills & Feats: Balance +10, Climb +6, Hide +14*, Jump +10, Listen +3,
Move Silently +6, Spot +3; Weapon Finesse.

Special: Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link.
```

Appearance:
Ka’ashawndrah is rather tall for an elf and of medium build. She generally is always accompanied by a black cat. She seems to always have an air of friendlyness about her. She most often found wearing travelling clothes. A longsword is at her side and a backpack is strapped to her back.

Personality:
If there were one word to describe Ka’ashawndrah, it would be happiness. She always seems happy and it is hard to catch her without a smile on her face. A room just lights up with joy when she enters it. The mood of a room slumps when she leaves. She is a true and good friend to those she calls companions.

History:
[sblock]Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter is a respected member of House Thuranni. Or at least she was. Although she still has connections within the house she chose to break from tradition and become an enchantress. There was hopes that she would become an illusionist but it just didn't fit her personality.[/sblock]


----------



## saethone (Mar 19, 2005)

since i'm just an alt i'll hold off on rolling a character, so i can fill in a needed slot..

just PM me if you need me to roll something i'll have one made up that day most likely


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2005)

saethone said:
			
		

> since i'm just an alt i'll hold off on rolling a character, so i can fill in a needed slot..
> 
> just PM me if you need me to roll something i'll have one made up that day most likely




Not a problem...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2005)

*The Secret Origin of Coal*



			
				Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> I didn't put a bio up for Coal, as I wanted to see if anyone wanted to go in with a joint venture. Coal was constructed for fighting, and was trained by his dwarven "fathers" in the refined arts of sword fighting to be a house protector/bodyguard. After the war was over, Coal's roots ran too deep to believe that he was no longer required to serve the house/master who bought him, as he had pledged his life to protecting it/them.
> 
> Perhaps he could be the bodyguard to one of the chars? Especially if that char is from a particular house.






			
				Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> Any race is fine, as I was just trying to imply that he was made and trained by dwarves and then sold/given to his primary house/house hold.






			
				Tyrlaan said:
			
		

> Milo loves his son, so he employs Coal to watch over him.




Doing some "smoothing out" based on information from the Eberron Campaign Setting, I wanted to throw out the following history of Coal:

*For Two-Gun Kid:*
[SBLOCK]Coal was created by the dwarves of the Mror Holds about 7 years ago. His creator was Gundar of the Clan Barthakar. Clan Barthakar's leader, a dwarf named Glorim, was a member of the Aurum. The Aurum are a somewhat-shadowy organization of the wealthiest citizens of Khorvaire [the island continent you inhabit]. Coal works for Glorim as a house protector/bodyguard for a number of years. However, about three years ago, Coal was sold by Glorim to Tijana d'Jorasco, who in turn sold him to Milo Splinthollow. Two years ago, the warforged were granted the rights of sentient beings. Coal felt so at home with the Splinthollow family, he stayed on loyally. When Eldon left, Milo tasked Coal with the job of keeping his son safe, unbeknownst to Eldon. Eldon just assumes that COal came along out of friendship, which is true, though not the entire story.
[/SBLOCK]

*For Tyrlaan:*
[SBLOCK]You know something doesn't ring true with Coal's origin. Based on your knowledge of Eberron (OOC: Knowledge (local) = 18), you know that there were never any House Cannith Warforged Creation Forges in the Mror Holds. Yet, from your friendship with Coal, you know he believes this to be irrefutably true. Why the discrepancy? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Mar 20, 2005)

*attempting to post my char sheet*


```
[color=#ffffcc]Name: Wan-Tan Okasabi
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Region: Sharn[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Class: Monk[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Race: Dwarf
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Size: Medium
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Gender: Male[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Deity: none[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Level: 2
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Exp: 2,000[/color][color=#ffffcc]
STR 10      (+0) (2 pts)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]DEX 16      (+3) (10 pts)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]CON 13+2=15 (+2) (5 pts)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]INT 10      (+0) (2 pts)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]WIS 18      (+4) (16 pts)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]CHA 9-2=7   (-2) (1 pts)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]HP: 20[/color][color=#ffffcc]AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (wis) + 3 (dex) 
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Flat-footed: 14[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Touch: 17[/color][color=#ffffcc]
INIT: +3[/color][color=#ffffcc]
BAB: +1 (melee: +1, Ranged +4)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Fort: +4 = +2 (base) +2 (ability)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Ref: +5 = +2 (base) +3 (ability)[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Will: +6 = +2 (base) +4 (ability)
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Weapon:[/color][color=#ffffcc]Masterwork Hvy Repeat Crossbow  +5 attack 1d8/1d10 damage x2 on 19-20[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Sai +1 attack 1d3/1d4 damage x2 on 20 +4 disarm[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Armor:
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Languages: Common, Dwarven[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Abilities:[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Standard Dwarven Monk Abilities
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Feats:[/color][color=#ffffcc]--Exotic Weapon Prof (Heavy Repeating Crossbow)[/color][color=#ffffcc]
--Stunning Blow (1st)[/color][color=#ffffcc]
--Dodge
[/color][color=#ffffcc]--Flurry of Blows
[/color][color=#ffffcc]--Evasion[/color][color=#ffffcc]
--Improved Unarmed Strike
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Skill Points: 16 Max Ranks: 5/2.5[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Skills:         Total Ability Ranks Misc[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Tumble          +7      +3      +4 [/color][color=#ffffcc]
Climb           +4      +0      +4[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Balance         +5      +3      +2[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Spot            +7      +4      +3
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Sense Motive    +7      +4      +3
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Starting Gold: 912 gp 5 sp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Equipment:[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Masterwork Heavy Repeating Crossbow        12.0 lb  700 gp[/color][color=#ffffcc]
-- Sai                                        1.0 lb   1 gp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Backpack                                   2.0 lb   2 gp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Loaded clips for crossbow (3)              3.0 lb  3 gp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Monk Outfit                                2.0 lb   5 gp[/color][color=#ffffcc]
-- Fishhook                                   0.0 lb   1 sp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Flint and steel                            0.0 lb   1 gp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Belt pouch (2)                             1.0 lb   2 gp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Silk Rope (50ft)                           5.0 lb  5 gp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- Bedroll                                    5.0 lb   1 sp[/color][color=#ffffcc]
-- Trail Rations                              1.0 lb   1 sp[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Total Weight: 32 lbs
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Total Money: 193 gp  2 sp
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Max Weight: 33 light            66 medium                     100 heavy[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Age: 80
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Height: 4'1"
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Weight: 150 lbs
[/color][color=#ffffcc]Eyes: brown[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Hair: dyed red, spiked pony tail and goatee[/color][color=#ffffcc]
Skin: ruddy[/color]
    [center][center][/center]
     [/center]
```

 Edited by Christina because Chris couldn't figure it out and wanted to be cool like all of you....


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok, so far we have:

1) Tyrlaan -- Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock
2) Two-Gun Kid -- Coal, Warforged Samurai
3) Vargo -- Daeran Vendashan, Human Druid
4) tailspinner -- Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter, Elven Wizard
5) khavren -- Wan-Tan Okasabi, Dwarven Monk

In interesting mix, to say the least 

*D'arc DeWinter*, if you are still following the thread, please submit your character by end-of-day today. If not, then I will fill the open slot with P0L's warforged artificer.

*Two-Gun Kid*, I think everything for your character is approved with the exception of the background that we're still playing around with. 

*Everyone else*, I will we proofing your characters over the course of today. Once I finish, I will set up our Rogue's Gallery!

Ideally, I'd like to start our first adventure on Monday.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2005)

OK, proofed two more characters...

*Vargo*
Corrections:
-- Scimitar damage should be 1d6+1, not 1d8+1
-- the Max Dex for Leather is +6, not +8
-- at second level, you only get 30 skill points, not 35
-- the armor in the equipment list is Hide Armor... guessing it should be Leather
-- the barding for the Riding Dog is going to be 200 gp, not 100 gp (barding for a medium size creature is 2x the armor of a medium character)
Comments/Other Notes:
-- I use a house rule that potions have a negligible weight, so that makes your two potions 0.0 lbs.
-- Total gold left, with the increased barding and the change of armor is 203 gp, 4 sp

*Tyrlaan*
Corrections:  
-- You seem to be missing Listen as a skill (remembering your +2 racial bonus)
-- You have only spent 39 of your 44 skill points (the rest should have been in Listen maybe?)
-- Your masterwork studded leather actually has a 0 ACP, not a -1
Comments/Other Notes:
-- under weapons, you might want to make note that, with your dagger, your throwing attack bonus is +5 (due to halfling racial trait adding +1)
-- also note that you will be able to use your sneak attack ability with both your light crossbow and your eldrich blast within 30'

Feel like I'm in the last stretch...


----------



## D'arc DeWinter (Mar 21, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *D'arc DeWinter*, if you are still following the thread, please submit your character by end-of-day today. If not, then I will fill the open slot with P0L's warforged artificer.




Sorry for missing the deadline.  I was out of town over the weekend.  I will post a character at first opportunity.  Please keep me in mind as an alternate.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2005)

D'arc DeWinter said:
			
		

> Sorry for missing the deadline.  I was out of town over the weekend.  I will post a character at first opportunity.  Please keep me in mind as an alternate.




Sounds good. Then I will move P0L into the starting group and D'arc DeWinter can get the first alternate slot...

Our six members are:
1) Tyrlaan -- Eldon Splinthollow, Halfling Rogue/Warlock
2) Two-Gun Kid -- Coal, Warforged Samurai
3) Vargo -- Daeran Vendashan, Human Druid
4) tailspinner -- Ka’ashawndrah Leelootuu Treeglitter, Elven Wizard
5) khavren -- Wan-Tan Okasabi, Dwarven Monk
6) P0L -- Fixer, Warforged Artificer

P0L, can you complete Fixer's character sheet? Your background looks great, though, and I already have a hook for the campaign...

OK, one more question for y'all... right now, Coal and Eldon will know each other starting the first adventure. How do the rest of you feel? I am OK with either 1) you all coming up with ways you might have met or 2) letting me handle your first meeting or even 3) a combination of the two...


----------



## Vargo (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay, almost done here - however, my character has undergone a couple of minor changes.

He's still a Human Druid, but he's now a she, and her name is Liu Xee.

Will post finalized tomorrow morning.  Everything pretty much as I already posted, however.


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll make the sheet as soon as I get to my Eberron books at home this afternoon, but if you


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll make the sheet as soon as I get to my Eberron books at home this afternoon. 

How to meet the party? Well, they have


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll make the sheet as soon as I get to my Eberron books at home this afternoon. 

How to meet the party? Well, they have Fixer's adress. Any other member would know


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll make the sheet as soon as I get to my Eberron books at home this afternoon. 

How to meet the party? Well, they have Fixer's adress. Any other member who lives in Sharn can know him as a potential


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll make the sheet as soon as I get to my Eberron books at home this afternoon. 

How to meet the party? Well, they have Fixer's adress. The employer or any other member who lives in Sharn can know him as a potential adventurer.


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll make the sheet as soon as I get to my Eberron books at home this afternoon. 

How to meet the party? Well, they have Fixer's adress. The employer or any other member who lives in Sharn can know him as a potential adventurer,


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll make the sheet as soon as I get to my Eberron books at home this afternoon. 

How to meet the party? Well, they have Fixer's Shop adress. The employer or any other member who lives in Sharn can know him as a potential adventurer. Fixer is ready to leave the shop in the hand


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

I'll make the sheet as soon as I get to my Eberron books at home this afternoon. 

How to meet the party? Well, they have Fixer's Shop adress. The employer or any other member who lives in Sharn can know him as a potential adventurer. Fixer is ready to leave the shop in the hands of his goblin assistant/apprentice/friend/roommate  Blix,


----------



## P0L (Mar 21, 2005)

*Fixer*

Sorry, the browser went mad and made a lot of posts, I dont know how to erase them


----------



## Vargo (Mar 21, 2005)

On skill points:

4 (druid) + 2 (int) + 1 (human) = 7 * 5 = 35, unless I'm wrong...


```
Name: Liu Xie
Region: Aerenal
Class: Druid
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: 
Level: 2
Exp: 1,000

STR 12 (+1)        (4 pts)
DEX 14 (+2)        (6 pts)
CON 12 (+1)        (4 pts)
INT 14 (+2)        (6 pts)
WIS 16 (+3)        (10 pts)
CHA 10 (0)         (2 pts)

HP: 18
AC: 16 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 2 (dex)
   Flat-footed: 14
   Touch: 12
INIT: +2
BAB: +1 (melee: +2, Ranged +3)

Fort:  +4 = +3 (base) +1 (ability)
Ref:   +2 = +0 (base) +2 (ability)
Will:  +6 = +3 (base) +1 (ability)

Spells Per day/DC: Level 0: 4/13, Level 1: 3/14

Standard memorization:
Orisons: Cure minor wounds, Detect Magic, Naturewatch, Create Water
1st level: Omen of Peril, Shilleagh, Entangle

Weapon:
Scimitar               +3 attack     1d6+1 damage      x2 on 18-20
Shortspear             +2 attack     1d6+1 damage      x2 on 20
Shillelagh             +3 attack     2d6+2 damage      x2 on 20
Shortspear (thrown)    +3 attack     1d6+1 damage      x2 on 20    20' range increment
Sling                  +3 attack     1d4+1 damage      x2 on 20    50' range increment


Armor:
Leather               +2 AC  -0 Check Penalty  +6 Max Dex Bonus
Heavy wooden shield   +2 AC  -2 Check Penalty

Languages: Common, Sylvan, Elvish, Orcish

Abilities:
-- +2 to all Survival checks made in the wilderness due to synergy with Knowledge(Nature)
-- Spontaneous casting (convert memorized spell to summon nature's ally)
-- Can't cast Evil spells
-- Wild Empathy (Improve relations with animals, +2 bonus due to 5 ranks in Handle Animal)
-- Woodland Stride (Move through any natural growth without taking damage or slowing movement)
-- Animal companion (Dog, riding - knows the tricks Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Heel, Fetch, and Track)

Kip - Medium Magical Beast, HD: 2d8+4, HP:13, Init +2, Speed 40', AC 20 (+4 Armor, +4 Natural Armor, +2 Dex), Touch: 12, Flat-footed: 18, BAB: +1, Grapple: +3, Attacks: Bite +3/1d6+3+trip attack, Space: 5', Reach: 5', Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, link, share spells, Fort: +5, Ref: +5, Will: +1, Str: 15, Dex:15, Con:15, Int:2, Wis:12, Cha:6, Skills: Jump +8, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +3, Survival +1, Feats: Alertness, Track

Feats:
-- Spell Focus(Conjuration)
-- Augument Summoning

Skill Points: 35          Max Ranks: 5/2
Skills:            Total  Ability  Ranks  Misc
Concentration      +6     +1       +5
Handle Animal      +5     0        +5     +4 with animal companion for a total of +9
Knowledge(Nature)  +11    +2       +5     +2 (Druid) +2 (Synergy: Survival)
Listen             +8     +3       +5
Spellcraft         +7     +2       +5
Spot               +8     +3       +5
Survival           +9     +3       +4     +2 (Druid)
Language (1, Orcish)

Starting Gold: 950gp
Equipment:
-- Masterwork cold iron Scimitar    4.0 lb     330 gp
-- Silvered Shortspear              3.0 lb      91 gp
-- Sling                              - lb       - gp
-- 20 bullets                      10.0 lb       2 sp
-- Leather armor                   15.0 lb      15 gp
-- Heavy wooden shield             10.0 lb       7 gp
-- 2 potions cure light wounds        - lb     100 gp
-- Backpack                         2.0 lb       2 gp
-- Bedroll                          5.0 lb       1 sp
-- 2 winter blankets                6.0 lb       1 gp
-- Caltrops                         2.0 lb       1 gp
-- 7 days trail rations             7.0 lb      35 sp
-- Signal whistle                     - lb       8 sp
-- Chain shirt barding             25.0 lb     200 gp
-- Identification papers, with picture           3 gp


Total Weight: 64 lbs
Total Money: 245 gp, 4 sp

Max Weight:  33 light   66 medium    100 heavy

Age: 19
Height: 5'4"
Weight: 115 lbs
Eyes: Kaleidoscope
Hair: Dark Brown, braided
Skin: Pale
```

Appearance:
Liu is an average-looking woman with only one distinguishing trait - her eyes.  From a distance, it is hard to tell what color they are, as they seem to be eternally sparkling.  Up close, someone who looks notices something amazing or disturbing, depending on who is looking - her irises sparkle and change color in the exact same way that a child's kaleidoscope toy might...  Other than that distinctive feature, she is an average-looking woman, who wears her hair in long braids.

Personality: 
Liu is patient and soft-spoken, but those who would succeed would do well to listen to her.  She is an accomplished planner, and well in-tune with the world around her.  She believes that each individual is a tabula rasa, a blank slate, upon which they write their own lives, regardless of their family history or peerage, and encourages individuals to make a break from their past if it seems to hold them back in achieving their goals.  For a human, she is incredibly patient.  She is also not one to judge based on appearances or racial background.  She views the warforged as just another of the many varied forms that life takes, and finds their servitude just as offensive as she does slavery of any other species.

History:
[SBLOCK]
Liu was adopted by an elven family after being found in a shipwreck on the shores of Aerenal.  Growing up with the elves was incredibly frustrating for both her family and her, as she grew much faster than an elven child would, and did not have the patience of one who would live much longer than she would.  At the age of 13, she ran away from home and sailed with the next boat off the island.  She eventually came to live with a group of orcish druids who educated her in the ways of the gatekeepers.  Late last year, the eldest of the druids called her to come to his hut.  There, they talked until he died of old age a few hours later.  What he said to her in those hours, she has never revealed to anybody.  Shortly afterwards, she packed up her belongings, and left for Sharn, with only her dog Kip as a companion.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## khavren (Mar 21, 2005)

We can buy healing potions?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> On skill points:
> 
> 4 (druid) + 2 (int) + 1 (human) = 7 * 5 = 35, unless I'm wrong...




Oops. That's what I get for proofing on a long flight  Nope, you are right.

On the bright side, did spend the time creating a nice amount of character hooks for this campaign! Right now, I have some really interesting hooks for Coal, Fixer, Eldon, and Ka'ash (as I have been nicknaming her). Now, with Liu's background, I can do some tie-in with her as well. 



			
				khavren said:
			
		

> We can buy healing potions?




Yup, so long as you have the money.  Those with the ability to use wands can also go that route. Cost is standard from the DMG for start-up, but there are some unique bartering IC playing in Eberron, so prices might vary going forward.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 21, 2005)

Anybody interested in grouping up on a wand of cure light?  I've got 200gp to throw towards it, we need 750gp total, unless our illustrious DM wants to tell us what he means by "some unique bartering IC playing in Eberron"...


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2005)

I would be willing to throw in 250gp in place of my 5 CLW potions.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 21, 2005)

Don't throw out the potions entirely - only two of us IIRC can use the wand (I think Artificers can, please correct me if I'm wrong) and the potions are useful for emergency recovery when we're not near the person who is down.  Keep at least one potion.

Also, for those curious about how to pronounce Liu's name, it is pronounced "Lew", last name "Shee".  Several additional character concepts came to me as I was listening to a certain breakfast show Sunday morning on our local classic rock station. (KZOK, if you're curious.)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2005)

It's the "I Love Liu Xie Show"!


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 21, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Don't throw out the potions entirely - only two of us IIRC can use the wand (I think Artificers can, please correct me if I'm wrong) and the potions are useful for emergency recovery when we're not near the person who is down.  Keep at least one potion.



Artificers can because they typically have Use Magic Device maxed out...unless they're not interested in making magic items .

I might shift around some points to get UMD as well, since it's a class skill for me. Depending on my leftover funds (still have to finish buying stuff) I might be able to help spring for that cure light wand.


----------



## khavren (Mar 21, 2005)

I noticed we have a decently strong oriental theme going on, would anyone care to discuss tying together backstories? Perhaps all from the same region?


----------



## khavren (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh, and I'll throw 140 into the wand funds


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 21, 2005)

Actually, there are 6 of us. 125gp a piece would cover the wand.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

As Coal: If my master sees it as worthy, I will submit my 400 gold to the cause. If he does not wish it to be so, you must seek another path to reach your destination.

As TGK: Works for me on the wand and on the joint background(s). I liked the history you have going for me and will run with whatever you decide to throw our way. I am also going to enjoy the interaction between a free-willed Fixer and Coal, who for basically all purposes has decided to cast aside the yoke of freedom.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 21, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Anybody interested in grouping up on a wand of cure light?  I've got 200gp to throw towards it, we need 750gp total, unless our illustrious DM wants to tell us what he means by "some unique bartering IC playing in Eberron"...




Ah, you'll have to wait and find out...  Actually, I can't keep a secret for very long... there are some characters pre-created in either the Eberron Campaign Setting or the Sharn: City of Towers books that have a discounting structure built in based on the characters attitude towards you (using the 3.5 attitude structure). One of them (purely coincidentally) is near your first adventure. So, depending on how you handle him, you might be getting some discounts.

Oh, and while I love the "wand fund", being a PC myself I have to agree with Vargo that having potions handy is always a good plan. Also, something I learned from my Eberron campaign where I am a PC: try to make use of the House Jorasco healing locations when possible. For a _cure light_, House Jorasco charges 8gp, as opposed to 50gp for a potion... now keep in mind that it is not always feasible to make use of their services, but once my character (the Cleric) was dragged to the local House Jorasco emporium (many, many blocks away) because no one wanted to waste their potions. Having Eberron's Action Point system allows for characters to stabilize after going below 0 hp makes situations like that feasible.

Which, thinking about it now, I should have asked at the beginning, but can I assume that you all either own or have access to the Eberron Campaign book? There are unique items, rules, etc, that are in the book that I will make use of. I believe (based on your character sheets) that all of you at least have access to it, but if not, feel free to ask either myself or the other players any questions.

*For Vargo, Two-Gun Kid, and Tyrlaan:*
Your characters are approved, so feel free to put your corrected character sheets in the Rogue's Gallery:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125375 

*For tailspinner and khavren:*
I am proofing your characters now, so you can expect corrections/approvals shortly.

*For P0L:*
Still waiting for your character sheet, but consider your background approved.


----------



## P0L (Mar 22, 2005)

Name: Fixer
Region: Sharn
Class: Artificer 2
Race: Warforged
Size: Medium
Gender: Male Personality
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: none
Level: 2
Exp: 1,000

ACTION POINTS:  6 (d6)

STR 8 (-1) (0 pts)
DEX 14 (+2) (6 pts)
CON 14 (+2) (4 pts)
INT 16 (+3) (10 pts)
WIS 10 (+0) (4 pts)
CHA 13 (+1) (8 pts)

HP: 16

Base Dex Armor
AC: 17 = 10 + 2 + 5

Flat-footed: 15
Touch: 12

INIT: +2
BAB: +1 (melee: +0, Ranged +3)

Fort: +2 = +0 (base) +2 (ability)
Ref: +2 = +0 (base) +2 (ability)
Will: +3 = +3 (base) +0 (ability)

Weapon:
Hvy Crossbow +3 attack 1d10 damage x2 on a 19-20
Wrench (Club) +0 attack 1d6-1 damage x2 on a 20

Armor:
Warforged Mithral body +5 AC -2 AC Penalty +5 Max Dex


Languages: Common,Dwarven,Elven

Race Traits:
-Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, 

exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain
-No natural healing
-Affected by spells that target living subjects and spells that target 

constructs
-Take half benefit from hit-point restoring spells of the healing subschool
-Vulnerable to spells and effects which target wood, metal and stone
-Stabilise automatically between -1 and -9 hitpoints
-Does not eat, drink or sleep, but can benefit from magical consumables 

such as potions
-Light Fortification: 25% chance to avoid the extra damage from sneak 

attacks and critical hits
-Natural Slam attack, 1d4 damage


Class Abilities:
-Artificer Knowledge
-Artisan Bonus (+2 UMD for scrolls)
-Disable Trap
-Item Creation
-Scribe Scroll
-Brew Potion


Feats:
-- Mithral body (+5 armor bonus, +5 max.dex. -2 Armor penalty)



Skill Points: 35 Max Ranks: 5/2.5
Skills: Total Ability Ranks Misc


Related
Mod = Rnk Abl Msc | Skills: Ability Untrained?
- +6 = 3  +3  +0  | Appraise (INT) Yes
x +0 = 0  +2  -2! | Balance (DEX) Yes
x +1 = 0  +1  +0  | Bluff (CHA) Yes
x -2 = 0  +0  -2! | Climb (STR) Yes
- +7 = 5  +2  +0  | Concentration (CON) Yes
- +6 = 3  +3  +0  | *Craft: Armorsmithing (INT) Yes
x +? = 0  +3  +0  | Decipher Script (INT) No
x +1 = 0  +1  +0  | Diplomacy (CHA) Yes
- +10 =5  +3  +2  | Disable Device (INT) No
x +1 = 0  +1  +0  | Disguise (CHA) Yes
x +0 = 0  +2  -2! | Escape Artist (DEX) Yes
x +3 = 0  +3  +0  | Forgery (INT) Yes
x +1 = 0  +1  +0  | Gather Information (CHA) Yes
x +? = 0  +1  +0  | Handle Animal (CHA) No
x +0 = 0  +0  +0  | Heal (WIS) Yes
x +0 = 0  +2  -2! | Hide (DEX) Yes
x +1 = 0  +1  +0  | Intimidate (CHA) Yes
x -2 = 0  +0  -2! | Jump (STR) Yes
- +5 = 2  +3  +0  | Knowledge Arcana (INT) No
- +5 = 2  +3  +0  | Knowledge Architecture & Engineering (INT) No
- +5 = 2  +3  +0  | Knowledge The Planes (INT) No
x +2 = 0  +0  +2  | Listen (WIS) Yes
x +0 = 0  +2  -2! | Move Silently (DEX) Yes
- +8 = 4  +2  +2  | Open Lock (DEX) No
x +? = 0  +1  +0  | *Perform: (CHA) Yes
- +? = 0  +0  +0  | *Profession: (WIS) No
x +2 = 0  +2  +0  | Ride (DEX) Yes
- +3 = 0  +3  +0  | Search (INT) Yes
x +0 = 0  +0  +0  | Sense Motive (WIS) Yes
x +0 = 0  +2  -2! | Sleight of Hand (DEX) No
- +8 = 5  +3  +0  | Spellcraft (INT) No
x +0 = 0  +0  +0  | Spot (WIS) Yes
x +0 = 0  +0  +0  | Survial (WIS) Yes
x +0 = 0  +0  -2! | Swim (STR) Yes
x +0 = 0  +2  -2! | Tumble (DEX) No
- +6 = 5  +1  +0  | Use Magic Device (CHA) No
x +2 = 0  +2  +0  | Use Rope (DEX) Yes

! = Armor Check Penalty applies (double for Swim)
* = Requires specialization



INFUSIONS:

LEVEL 1  (4/day)
-------------------
Armor Enhancement, Lesser   
Energy Alteration
Enhancement Alteration
Identify
Inflict Light Damage
Light
Magic Stone
Magic Vestment
Magic Weapon
Repair Light Damage
Resistance Item
Shield of Faith
Skill Enhancement
Spell Storing Item
Weapon Augmentation, Personal

Material Components:
Armor Enhancement ointment x10   100gp 
Energy Alteration Ointment x1    50gp 
Identify crushed pearl           100gp


Craft Reserve: 40pt

Scrolls:
Lvl1 (12,5gp 1Xp DC21)
Lvl2 (  75gp 6Xp DC23)

Potions:
Lvl1 ( 75gp   6Xp   DC21)
Lvl2 (150gp  12Xp   DC23)


POSESSIONS:  Carrying: 24lb

Light Load:26lb
Medium Load: 27-53lb
Heavy load : 54-80lb
lift:160lb
Drag:400lb

Weapons:
NAME             QTY   COST  WEIGHT NOTES
Heavy Crossbow     1   50gp    8lb  Back
-Bolts                  40    4gp    4lb  Quiver
Wrench (Club)        1     -       3lb  Belt

Scrolls:

Potions:

Other:
Leather apron            1      5gp    4lb Wearing      
Mwk Thieves Tools     1    100gp    2lb Secret torso compartment
Mwk Artisan Tools      1     55gp    5lb At the shop
Warforged repair kit    1     50gp    1lb Belt
Spell component belt  1      5gp    2lb
Identification papers   1      2gp    


Treasure: 254gp + 250gp (for the wand pool)


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi all,

In going thru your characters/backgrounds, some questions to ponder:
1) How will Fixer, a free warforged, feel about Coal, an indentured warforge?
2) How will Liu, a human raised by elves, feel about Ka'ash?
3) Will either of the female characters fall for the handsome Eldon?

and most imporantly:
4) How will Peaches the Cat take to Kip the Dog?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

*Tailspinner*
Corrections:
-- looks like you only spent 25 of your 30 skill points
Other notes:
-- need you to select your additional 3 languages

With those mods, plus whatever you decide to do for potions vs. wands, you can post your character in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

*khavren*
Corrections:
-- Experience for a 2nd level character is 1,000 not 2,000
-- Your base saves are all +3, not +2, wich also increases the totals for saves
-- Your skill points should be 20 for 2nd level, not 16, so that gives you another 4 SP to spend
-- There are some errors to the gp value for your gear (Monk Outfit for free, silk rope 10 gp, trail rations 5 sp), but the total gold you have left is correct.
-- One of your feats will need to be swapped out (either Exotic Weapon Prof or Dodge). For a second level monk, you can only take either Combat Reflexes or Deflect Arrows as feats. I'd recommend swapping out Dodge.

With those mods, plus whatever you decide to do for potions vs. wands, you can post your character in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> Weapon:
> Hvy Crossbow               +3 attack     1d10 damage     x2 on a 19-20
> Wrench (Club)              +0 attack     1d6  damage     x2 on a 20




Let me just say that now I have this image of a huge warforged going into battle with a crescent wrench! Quite hilarious, but oddly very appropriate!

*Everyone*
I know it might seem like I am chomping at the bit to get the adventure started, but I also do not want you to feel rushed in fleshing out your characters. If you plan on building a coherent background for you all, I have no problem postponing the start of the campaign until later in the week. My desire to launch the campaign today was more a logistics decision than anything else (am on a boring business trip & have a lot of time I can dedicate to launching the campaign).

Thoughts?


----------



## Vargo (Mar 22, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Hi2) How will Liu, a human raised by elves, feel about Ka'ash?
> 3) Will either of the female characters fall for the handsome Eldon?
> 4) How will Peaches the Cat take to Kip the Dog?




Do you want answers to these?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> Do you want answers to these?




The first three are just things to keep in mind when IC, but as for #4 I'd rather not need to build in a literal cat fight in game  Actually, joking aside, I put #4 out because I have a feeling that there will be times I will forget the PC's familiars and animal companions unless I do something like this to keep them in the foresight of my mind.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 22, 2005)

Two-Gun Kid said:
			
		

> As Coal: If my master sees it as worthy, I will submit my 400 gold to the cause. If he does not wish it to be so, you must seek another path to reach your destination.



As Eldon: Perhaps it would be wise, Coal, to spend at least half that on some restorative oils for yourself. Your prowess never ceases to amaze me, but I never want to be left in a position where I would have to try to drag..er..carry you somewhere to get you fixed. Oh, and hold on to one of these....just in case. 

Eldon hands you a potion of expeditious retreat. While doing so, there is a bit of a meek, aplogetic look on his face which slowly shifts to a sly grin.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 22, 2005)

How much do we have toward the wand? I definitely have some money I can spare.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, that makes five of us - dunno if Fixer is in or not.  However, a second opportunity lies ahead...

If we can pool 1500gp instead of 750gp, we can get a wand of cure light AND a wand of repair light damage for the warforged party members.

I still think everybody should carry at least one potion of Cure Light Wounds - it can do in a pinch for a warforged - but I'd be willing to drop my other potion and up my contribution to 350gp if we're going to get both.


----------



## P0L (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, I'll chip in for the wands. In a few levels I'll be MAKING the damn wands.
As for using them, I got a +7 in Use Magic Device, its still low, but I can manage the DC20 I need to activate a wand.

I also can make and use low level potions and scrolls, tough I think I need an alchemist lab... I have to check on how much are those.

To your questions:

Fixer knows that most warforged are content to be in a servitude position, its in their nature. He is adamant (or mithral  ) tough, about warforged rights to be treated respectfully and to do whatever they want. He's heard the Lord of Blades preaching and he thinks hes just another lunatic gathering mindless followers, to bind them to his service as he acuses humans of doing. So dont be afraid of Fixer trying to "liberate" fellow warforged, but he may get in a fight on the side of a mistreated one.

The Wrench 
Fixer isnt that strong, but when things get close and personal he uses his lucky wrench. That very same one that he used to tune the huge engines in a siege against the Karranthi army.


----------



## P0L (Mar 22, 2005)

Crap, I had to RUN last night, so I asked my younger brother to finish the last touchs on the sheet and post it.

I see now that he may have done a poor job... 

I'll see it corrected as  soon as I get home this afternoon


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 22, 2005)

Vargo, you read my mind. I am completely up for contributing for a wand of repair light damage. And I think perhaps my trustworthy ally, Coal would be as well.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> *Tailspinner*
> Corrections:
> -- looks like you only spent 25 of your 30 skill points




This was actually my fault. I failed to note which ones were cross-class skills. I added a 'cc' notation to those that are cross-class skills. The points are actually distributed correctly.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> Other notes:
> -- need you to select your additional 3 languages




I added these.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> This was actually my fault. I failed to note which ones were cross-class skills. I added a 'cc' notation to those that are cross-class skills. The points are actually distributed correctly.




Ah, I got it. Cool!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, since you all are chipping in together to purchase wands, then I think it's safe to assume you all know each other before the first adventure. 

How's this for a bare-boned backstory:
For various reasons that only your characters know, Eldon and Coal, Ka'ash, Liu, and Wan-Tan all find themselves in Redblade's Tavern. Redblade's is a meeting place for adventurers in the Deathsgate region of Sharn. On the wall are postings where adventurers are wanted. Normally, adventures in the area are tasked out to the Deathsgate Adventurer's Guild, however, occasionally there are jobs "beneath" them (i.e. stat-wise, membership for the Deathsgate Guild are minimum 2nd-level characters, and these adventures would be for 1st-level characters). These jobs are posted on the common board at Redblade's. The five of you all apply for the same job, and get to know each other over the course of carrying out the adventure. It is strictly a retrieval mission in the Cogs, and it pretty much goes without a hitch. You are given a reward, which constitutes 900 gp each (which is part of your character builds). In spending the reward, you go to Fixer's shop, where you meet him. Fixer, longing to get out from behind the counter, decides to hand off the day-to-day operations of his shop to his warforged assistant and joins you.


----------



## P0L (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice, but I have to add that Fixer´s  shop still has a very limited supply: Only scrolls and potions. That's all I can make yet. Tough He'd like to start a buy and sell of various magic items, Fixer still lacks the capital to do so. He wants to adventure to learn how to forge better items and to earn money for his business. Also, almost everything he made got sold just recently, he may still have a couple of scrolls (or it would be unbalancing for him to have a full stocked store) and that could account for the 1025gp capital that he starts with.

When Fixer has to leave the shop, he leaves it in charge of Blix. Blix is his goblin assistant/apprentice/roommate. Fixer saved him from a wrongful accusation that was about to end in his lynching and now Blix is fiercely loyal to him. He also is remarkably intelligent and interested in the Artificer's way, tough he is still working towards level 1. 

I'd also like to discuss the possibility of using the shop to dispose of part of our eventual loot. Maybe the DM takes it and during the next adventure, when the items get bought he gives the party the full price. This would be a good compromise, I think. We get 100% instead of 50% for the items, but have to wait for them to be sold.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 23, 2005)

*Fixer's Shop*
Fixer's Shop is a small piece of real estate located in one of the danker areas of Deathsgate. Run by the warforged Fixer and operated by his goblin assistant Blix, Fixer's Shop has very little in the way of inventory; a fact that his neighboring shops Dark Words (who specialize in scrolls) and Bottled Silver (who specialize in potions) use their connections to make sure of.



			
				P0L said:
			
		

> Nice, but I have to add that Fixer´s shop still has a very limited supply: Only scrolls and potions. That's all I can make yet. Tough He'd like to start a buy and sell of various magic items, Fixer still lacks the capital to do so. He wants to adventure to learn how to forge better items and to earn money for his business. Also, almost everything he made got sold just recently, he may still have a couple of scrolls (or it would be unbalancing for him to have a full stocked store) and that could account for the 1025gp capital that he starts with.




Fixer definitely does not have a fully stocked store. In fact, he sold all of his stock to a group of 5 adventurers recently. Realizing this, he decided to join them to get more funding. Currently, there is little there besides the shelves. 

Operating the shop does come with expense, though. In that area of town, a permit to sell wares runs 1 sp. Taxes on the shop come to 4 gp a month. So, P0L, in order to keep the shop, you will need to subtract these values from your inventory.



			
				P0L said:
			
		

> When Fixer has to leave the shop, he leaves it in charge of Blix. Blix is his goblin assistant/apprentice/roommate. Fixer saved him from a wrongful accusation that was about to end in his lynching and now Blix is fiercely loyal to him. He also is remarkably intelligent and interested in the Artificer's way, tough he is still working towards level 1.




*Blix, Male Goblin Expert 1: * HP 6; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; AC 12 (touch 12, flat-footed 11); Base Attack +0; Grp -4; Atk +0 melee (1d4/1d4 quarterstaff); SA darkvision; AL NG; SV Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +2; Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8.
   Skills: Bluff +3, Craft (Armorsmith) +2, Craft (Weaponsmith) +2, Diplomacy +5, Hide +5, Knowledge (history) +4, Knowledge (local) +4, Profession (storekeeper) +4, Sense Motive +2
   Feats: Negotiator
   Languages: Common, Goblin
   Possessions: clothing, quarterstaff

Blix is currently an NPC, and as such will pretty much remain at 1st level unless you gain the Leadership feat or some other method in-game to gain him as a follower.



			
				P0L said:
			
		

> I'd also like to discuss the possibility of using the shop to dispose of part of our eventual loot. Maybe the DM takes it and during the next adventure, when the items get bought he gives the party the full price. This would be a good compromise, I think. We get 100% instead of 50% for the items, but have to wait for them to be sold.




I like this idea... a nice way to handle getting rid of the more mundane loot. However, due to its location and relative clientele, any piece of equipment above 150 gp, any scroll above 2nd-level, or any potion above 1st-level is going to be really hard to get rid of. Now, there will be a chance to sell items better than described above, but the chance will only come from the fact that there is an adventurer's guild nearby. I will basically roll to determine how quickly an item moves. For selling price, Blix is going to sell the items at 75% their price in the DMG, with modifiers based on his Diplomacy roll. If Fixer is selling the items, then he can sell them at 100% with midifiers based on his Diplomacy roll. Basically, if you _really_ want to sell the item at standard price, you will have to work for it  Anything not classified as a weapon, armor, scroll, or potion (such as books, wands, rings, or unique items like tapestry, candlesticks, and the like) will not be able to be sold in the store.

And, with that, looks like Fixer's shop is open for business!


----------



## P0L (Mar 23, 2005)

*Fixer*







The shop looks fine harvey. Here I was killing some time doing some sloppy photoshop....


----------



## Harvey (Mar 23, 2005)

That's awesome and hilarious at the same time (hilarious because it's so anacronistic... unless Goodwrench exists in Eberron  ) Where did you get the shot of the warforged?

BTW, your character is approved. Feel free to post him in the Rogue's Gallery thread, though if you could match the format of the other characters, I'd appreciate it!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125375


----------



## P0L (Mar 23, 2005)

He, the pic of the warforged I found on the Art forums.  It really is a drawing from Dungeon Magazine 115, with some cammo job photoshopped on it. Drew an apron and pasted a wrench and voila!

No problem in matching the other sheets format, but, I'm having trouble getting the spacing right for the tables.  On Notepad the columns are all aligned, but when I paste it here it gets f*d up.

When would we start? are you waiting for me?  

This afternoon when I get home I'll do the sheet to my best ability.

Saludos : P0L


----------



## Vargo (Mar 23, 2005)

P0L, don't forget about the code tag - if you put a [ and then 'code' and then ], you get the proper spacing like what we have, just don't forget to close it with a /code section


----------



## Harvey (Mar 23, 2005)

P0L said:
			
		

> He, the pic of the warforged I found on the Art forums.  It really is a drawing from Dungeon Magazine 115, with some cammo job photoshopped on it. Drew an apron and pasted a wrench and voila!
> 
> No problem in matching the other sheets format, but, I'm having trouble getting the spacing right for the tables.  On Notepad the columns are all aligned, but when I paste it here it gets f*d up.
> 
> When would we start? are you waiting for me?




Ah! Knew the pic wasn't from any of the Eberron books... forgot about the magazines...

Vargo nit it on the nail. Take the notepad file and surround it with CODE tags should do it.

*Everyone*, right now, the only thing I am waiting on is 1) a confirmation of khavren's background/character tweaks and 2) everyone to say that they're cool with my proposed back story for your meeting. Also, it would make my live easier if P0L, khavren, and two-gun kid could post their characters in the Rogue's Gallery (so when I make checks, all the characters are in the same place), but I'm not making that a criteria to kick off the meeting.

Since P0L and tyrlaan have already given the thumbs-up to the background, if I don't hear from the rest of you today, then I will assume everyone has no strong objections (we can tweak thru the campaign)

So, let's say I kick this campaign off tonight... I will be off-line travelling most of today, so feel free to do some last-minute changes to your characters...


----------



## Vargo (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm good with that, but I'm not sure how much cash we have for the wands...


----------



## P0L (Mar 23, 2005)

I' have 250gp apart in my sheet for the 2 wands.

If all six of us have agreed to the 250gp, we'd have enough for the 2 wands.
Remember that Fixer can brew a potion/day, if he beats the DC in no more than TWO attempts with a +8 UMD (yeah, he may botch them from time to time :\ ):

POTIONS:
Lvl1 ( 75gp 6Xp DC21)
Lvl2 (150gp 12Xp DC23)


----------



## khavren (Mar 23, 2005)

```
[color=#ffffcc]Name: Wan-Tan Okasabi[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Region: Sharn[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Class: Monk[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Race: Dwarf[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Size: Medium[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Gender: Male[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Alignment: Lawful Neutral[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Deity: none[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Level: 2[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Exp: 1,000[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]STR 10	 (+0) (2 pts)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]DEX 16	 (+3) (10 pts)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]CON 13+2=15 (+2) (5 pts)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]INT 10	 (+0) (2 pts)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]WIS[/color][color=#ffffcc] 18 	(+4) (16 pts)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]CHA 9-2=7 (-2) (1 pts)[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]HP: 20[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]AC: 17 = 10 + 4 ([/color][color=#ffffcc]wis[/color][color=#ffffcc]) + 3 (dex) [/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Flat-footed: 14[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Touch: 17[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]INIT: +3[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]BAB: +1 (melee: +1, Ranged +4)[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]Fort: +5 = +3 (base) +2 (ability)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Ref: +6 = +3 (base) +3 (ability)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Will: +7 = +3 (base) +4 (ability)[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]Weapon:[/color][color=#ffffcc]Sai +1 attack 1d3/1d4 damage x2 on 20 +4 disarm[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Armor:[/color][color=#ffffcc]-- None[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]Languages: Common, Dwarven[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Abilities:[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Standard Dwarven Monk Abilities[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Feats:[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]--Dodge[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]--Improved Grapple (1st)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]--Combat Reflexes (2nd)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]--Flurry of Blows[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]--Evasion[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]--Improved Unarmed Strike[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]Skill Points: 20 Max Ranks: 5/2.5[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Skills:		 Total Ability Ranks Misc[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Tumble			 +8	 +3	 +5 [/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Climb				+4	 +0	 +4[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Balance			+5	 +3	 +2[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Spot				+7	 +4	 +3[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Sense Motive	+7	 +4	 +3[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Perform (wind) +2	 -2	 +2	+2 (masterwork flute)[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Know (Religon) +1	 +0	 +1[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]Starting Gold: 912 gp 5 sp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Equipment:[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Silver Sai				 1.0 lb 21 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Cold Iron Sai			 1.0 lb 2 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Sai (2)					 2.0 lb 2 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Backpack				 2.0 lb 2 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Monk Outfit			 2.0 lb free[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Fishhook				 0.0 lb 1 sp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- [/color][color=#ffffcc]Flint[/color][color=#ffffcc] and steel		 0.0 lb 1 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Belt pouch			 0.5 lb 1 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Silk Rope (50ft)		5.0 lb 10 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Bedroll					5.0 lb 1 sp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Trail Rations			1.0 lb 5 sp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Cure light potion (2) 0.0 lb 100 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Darkwood Flute		1.5 lb 130 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Flashpellet (2)		 0.0 lb 100 gp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]-- Skin of cheap wine 4.0 lb 1.2 sp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]*wand fund*			 0.0 lb 340 gp[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]Total Weight: 26 lbs[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Total Money: 201 gp 6 sp[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Max Weight: 33 light		 66 medium	 100 heavy[/color]
 
[color=#ffffcc]Age: 80[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Height: 4'1"[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Weight: 150 lbs[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Eyes: brown[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Hair: dyed red, pony tail and goatee[/color]
[color=#ffffcc]Skin: ruddy, scarred[/color][color=#ffffcc]	[/color][color=#ffffcc]	 [/color]
```
 
Appearance-

Wan-Tan looks like what he is, a drunken mean old dwarf. His nose is so bulbous and spider webbed with veins that it has spread out to turn his whole face read. His eyes are almost always bloodshot. Adding to the color scheme, his facial hair has been shaved down to a goatee, dyed red. Matching is his single spot of hair on his head, a pony tail on the back of his skull, similarly dyed red. Covering his face and neck are hideous scars looking like someone set out to remove his face with a metal rake and then set fire to him.



[sblock]

History-

Wan-Tan was raised in the monastery; his parents were too poor to afford to feed him so they arranged for the monks to take him in instead. He grew up there, a good student but not the best. In time he became a monk and served steadily and well until he happened to be out buying supplies for the monastery with one of the senior monks and ran into Bail and fell immediately in love. He left the monastery and become a happy family man, working to support his beloved wife and his three children. Wan-Tan’s life could not have been better for 20 years. 

But then everything changed in one horrific night. Out of the darkness came the beasts, ravening and attacking everything that moved. Wan-Tan did the best he could but two swipes of the great claws blinded him with blood and left him unconscious on the floor. He came to being dragged out his house by neighbors, covered with blood and burning with heat. He could hear screams and above all the crackling sound of fire. He wrenched free and saw the home he had built engulfed in flames. Bail!!! He cried out and ran back into the conflagration. 

He was found in the rubble in the basement afterwards, covered with burns, cradling his youngest’s body, rocking back and forth, staring at nothing. One of the rescuers, hoping to help, gave him a shot from his hip flask saying “here, this will help” Wan-Tan drained the flask and mercifully passed out. For the next 10 years he crawled into the bottle and did his best not to come out. But that only put off the reckoning and the dreams were still just as bad when he couldn’t drink. Next he turned back to the monastery and the focus he had learned there. He threw himself into training and practicing, doing nothing but eating, drinking and practicing. That got him through another 10 years, and slowly, slowly the dreams and memories started to fade. But still the rage smolders inside, the need to punish. For the next 6 years he turned to mixing drinking and fighting, going to bars and trying first one, then the other when someone made some comment about his race or appearance. Eventually word got around and he began making himself look even more outrageous in hopes of getting more excuses to vent. This eventually has begun to let him work out the demons that haunted his past, sometimes when drunk he is even happy, and enjoyable company. At some point he picked up a fine dark wooden flute and learned to play it decently. Usually it sings a melancholy song, but sometimes it is happy or at least good walking music. 

[/sblock]


----------



## khavren (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry about the formating on the tables, just couldn't get it to look right.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 23, 2005)

I shuffled skill points around too, so I have UMD as well now.

I also have 400gp available for wands.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 23, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Well, since you all are chipping in together to purchase wands, then I think it's safe to assume you all know each other before the first adventure.
> 
> How's this for a bare-boned backstory:
> For various reasons that only your characters know, Eldon and Coal, Ka'ash, Liu, and Wan-Tan all find themselves in Redblade's Tavern. Redblade's is a meeting place for adventurers in the Deathsgate region of Sharn. On the wall are postings where adventurers are wanted. Normally, adventures in the area are tasked out to the Deathsgate Adventurer's Guild, however, occasionally there are jobs "beneath" them (i.e. stat-wise, membership for the Deathsgate Guild are minimum 2nd-level characters, and these adventures would be for 1st-level characters). These jobs are posted on the common board at Redblade's. The five of you all apply for the same job, and get to know each other over the course of carrying out the adventure. It is strictly a retrieval mission in the Cogs, and it pretty much goes without a hitch. You are given a reward, which constitutes 900 gp each (which is part of your character builds). In spending the reward, you go to Fixer's shop, where you meet him. Fixer, longing to get out from behind the counter, decides to hand off the day-to-day operations of his shop to his warforged assistant and joins you.




Works for me.

Tailspinner


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry for the hold up on this end, but RL has been pretty hectic down here. I am fine with the joint background, and will give all of my coin however the group, and my master, see best.

I will get the char sheet posted later on tonight, as only have a few mins now, but it will definately be ready by tomorrow.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 24, 2005)

Great! I believe that's all parties heard from... now we just have the minor cleanup:

1) khavren, I need you to add your appearance/background to the post you already made in the Rogue's Gallery.
2) two-gun kid, need your character in the RG (which getting in there by tomorrow is cool, per your post above).
3) you all will have to decide who will actually be holding onto the 2 wands 

And I believe that's it!

So, without further ado, the adventure has begun!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=125712


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 24, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> ...and most imporantly:
> 4) How will Peaches the Cat take to Kip the Dog?




Actually, Peaches the cat is a magical cat and has an INT of 6, while Kip the dog is a magical dog and has an INT of 2. Therefore I can see where Peaches would probably be able to outsmart Kip most of the time and spend hours devising ways to taunt the poor canine. While Kip will be able to learn more tricks and get stronger and more healthy, Peaches will just get smarter. It could be fun...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

Poor Kip... first, he's turned into a pack mule by his master, then he's outsmarted by the party familiar. I sense a cartoon coming out of this...


----------



## Vargo (Mar 26, 2005)

A pack mule?  I think not.  The only thing Kip has to wear is his chain shirt, and that's only when we're going into danger.

Sorry I've been AFK - work sucks, and home internet has been squirrelly lately.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey Harvey, is Redbeard's use of "sir" correct in this case, or is he picking on Liu?


----------



## Harvey (Mar 26, 2005)

Oops. Sorry Vargo... for some reason, I keep thinking of Liu as Daeran. I just fixed it. Most of my notes for the campaign still reference Daeran back before characters were cemented.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello all,

I wanted to chat a bit about frequency of posts. I would ideally like for us to pick up the speed a bit over in the IC game. I know this past weekend was a holiday weekend, and I am cool with there being times where it gets hectic enough that only being able to post once every couple of days is going to happen, but I had hoped to get a bit more postings in than what is currently being posted. Keep in mind that I don't necessarily feel that the plot should be moving... the posts could be simple interaction of the characters in game.

So let me throw it out to the group: how are you all with the speed of posting? I am able to post multiple times a day (maybe 4X at max, but at least once a day). As DM, I wanted to make sure that you all weren't waiting for information from me to continue the plot. What about the rest of you?


----------



## khavren (Mar 28, 2005)

I can post probably 5-6 times a day most weekdays, not so good on weekends.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid (Mar 29, 2005)

Harvey and all..

Sorry about dropping off the face like that, but I am back at my place now, and will be able to post normally from here on out. I am heading over to the IC thread and will get Coal "activated".

Sorry again, and I do appreciate everyone being so patient with me...

TGK


----------



## P0L (Mar 29, 2005)

*frequency*

This is my first PbP, I wanted to give the others time to react. For what I see, the elf wizard is doing the best job, and I like your posts as DM. You can count on me reading the thread more than once a day, and posting at least daily.


----------



## tyrlaan (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd love to say I can post multiple times a day, but work has been kind of hectic of late, so I only feel comfortable promising one post a day. I may often be able to do more, but can only really guarantee one.


----------



## Vargo (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm in Tyrlaan's boat - I man a very busy Helpdesk.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 1, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> 3) you all will have to decide who will actually be holding onto the 2 wands




My suggestion is:
CLW wand: Liu
RLD wand: Kah or Fixer


----------



## Vargo (Apr 1, 2005)

CLW: Liu
RLW: Kah


----------



## Harvey (Apr 1, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> CLW: Liu
> RLW: Kah




Going once, going twice, sold! (unless anyone has objections)


----------



## Harvey (Apr 3, 2005)

*Combat Rules*

Hi all,

Wanted to take a few to discuss combat. As you all can guess, once you hit the excavation site, there's gonna be something to fight. Here's how I'm going to handle combat:

Once combat starts, I will roll initiative for everyone (PCs and NPCs). Agterwards, feel free to post your actions in whichever order you like. Once everyone takes an action, then I will recap the round and kick off the new round.

Layouts of the field of combat are already scanned in and ready to go. To symbolize your location, I will be using colored dots that correspond to the colors your characters use in the IC thread. I made up a key, which is listed below:





I'll keep updating the image as you learn new bits about the locations or as characters move in combat.

Make sense? It'll make more sense once we begin, I hope.


----------



## Vargo (Apr 3, 2005)

Works for me, but don't forget a dot for Kip.

Also, nobody has figured out where I got Liu Xie's name yet?


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

Peaches and Kip are now accounted for, though I hope they won't be the frontline fighters  

As for Liu Xie, I have no clue... anyone else have a guess?


----------



## Vargo (Apr 4, 2005)

I'll say this about Liu Xie's name - you have all the clues in my comments during character creation and in her character description to figure out the inspiration for the name.  You might have to follow a link or two, and do some minor research, but it's all there...


----------



## Harvey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hahahahaha! I finally got it! However, I won't spoil it for the rest of you trying to guess, so I've spoilered my question below:

[SBLOCK]
Is Liu Xie in the Sky with Diamonds?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Vargo (Apr 4, 2005)

For Harvey, and anybody else who thinks they've figured it out.

[sblock]Harvey's got it, folks. 

I'm going straight to hell, aren't I?[/sblock]


----------



## Vargo (Apr 7, 2005)

In the interest of moving things along, here's what Liu Xie would like to try and find/arrange:

2 heroes' feasts (Liu Xie and Kip)
2 tanglefoot bags

Liu Xie would also like to talk to the Deathsgate guild about the missing adventurers, and see if there is some kind of reward for their rescue or recovery, as well as descriptions, and why whats-his-face was blacklisted.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 7, 2005)

Sounds good... so I am going to go thru the motions now:

1) To the Labyrinth to buy stuff
2) To the Deathsgate Guild for info on the missing party
3) To House Ghallanda for a Heroes' Feast
4) To the excavation site

To speed things up, I am going to assume that unless someone speaks up with objections, everyone is Ok with doing this. I have some in-game stuff planned for the Labyrinth and the Deathsgate Guild, so stick in on the IC thread to see it all follow thru...


----------



## khavren (Apr 9, 2005)

Did we ever work out how much we all spent on the wands? I had 340 earmarked for it, but I'm not sure how much was actually needed.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2005)

So, you guys up for a quick Heroes' Feast, then down to the site? Do you want to speed past the feast or role-play out conversation during it?


----------



## Vargo (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm all for movin' on...


----------



## khavren (Apr 24, 2005)

I say just tell us how it goes. I think the basics of the characters role play in social situations has been established


----------



## tyrlaan (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm cool either way.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, everyone... I will post the Heroes' Feast and the travelling to the excavation site tomorrow...


----------



## Vargo (Apr 27, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay, everyone... I will post the Heroes' Feast and the travelling to the excavation site tomorrow...




No probs, just as long as you don't dissapear on us entirely. 

(By the way, I have to point out something horribly ironic that happened in another game I was in called 'up from the dead'.  Point was that we all played characters who were in other PBP games that had gone limbo on us.

The game went limbo before we got to the first combat.   )


----------



## Harvey (Apr 27, 2005)

Vargo said:
			
		

> No probs, just as long as you don't dissapear on us entirely.
> 
> (By the way, I have to point out something horribly ironic that happened in another game I was in called 'up from the dead'.  Point was that we all played characters who were in other PBP games that had gone limbo on us.
> 
> The game went limbo before we got to the first combat.   )




Lol. Very ironic...

Actually, I have been busy preparing to run my very first table-top D&D game! I've been playing in a game with a core group for about 6 years now, and we've rotated thru GMs in the past, but when it's my turn I usually talk everyone into playing Champions!  So I've been a bit busy preparing for that game, which had its first session Monday night. 

The cool thing? I'm running it concurrently with this one... they are another band of adventurers in Sharn, and might even interact with this one. For instance, they paid a visit to Fixer's shop, but he was out adventuring & only Blix was around to help them 

OK, gotta start writing in the IC thread now...


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Ka’ashawndrah until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Harvey (May 12, 2005)

OK, guys, ready for first combat? I'll NPC Kah through the first round, but Tailspinner should be back by the time the second round comes along. Tailspinner, if I've mucked up the forst round, I am open to a retcon


----------



## khavren (May 14, 2005)

Do we all just say what we do and your sort it into init order?


----------



## Harvey (May 14, 2005)

yup!


----------



## Harvey (May 23, 2005)

OK, all, after waiting a week for a response (via e-mail), I am giving up on Two-Gun Kid. So, for the rest of the adventure, I am going to NPC Coal

Two-Gun, if you are still checking the posts, please drop me a line. In the meantime, I think I'll keep the group at 5 players for now, at least until the end of the adventure.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Vargo (May 27, 2005)

(FYI, I'm backing off a small bit so that other people can actually respond - if nobody responds by tomorrow afternoon, I'll throw something up.)


----------



## Harvey (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, with Tailspinner still away and Two-Gun Kid gone, participation seems nil. I am appreciative, though, of the rest of you keeping on with the game...


----------



## Vargo (May 27, 2005)

Y'know, if you want I could offer an invite to a friend of mine who isn't involved here normally - he might be interested in joining up, if you can guarantee the game won't die.  I don't know for certain that he'll join, but I can check into it...


----------



## Harvey (May 27, 2005)

Oh, I can tell you the game isn't going anywhere anythime soon. In fact, new blood might be just what it needs. Fell free to extend the invite, while I think of a good way to work a new character into the adventure...

So, there might be a bit of a hiccup in the current adventure as we work thru some of the loose threads. So far, Vargo, Tyrlaan, P0L, and khavren are still in, with Tailspinner on hiatus. TS posted quite frequently when on, so I'd like to make sure his character is still here when he returns (he's also been updating on his return, which is cool). I already have in mind an in-game reason for Coal's departure, which just leaves me a way to work in new blood...


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Ka’ashawndrah until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## D20Dazza (May 30, 2005)

Hi there,

I noticed above that you might be looking for some new blood. I've got a PC outline I did for a game Valenar Elf was going to run but it never got off the ground.The PC was last seen in Sharn so rather than see him go to waste I thought I'd post him here on the off chance you want something new. So here goes.

Cheers

Daz


Grilok Hookfang (half-orc druid) strode purposely through the muddy streets of Shantytown. His long legs and steady stride bearing him resolutely towards his goal, the dirty hole in the wall that he and Sithek called home. A palpable sense of anger hung heavy in the air around him causing the human scum of the dirty seaside district to scamper quickly out of his way. 

His heavy boots sloshed through what passed for muddy streets in the dung heap that sprawled haphazardly at the foot of the City of Towers. The heavy tread of the sturdy leather boots, like the hem of his mottled fur and scale cloak, were caked with the smelly, black, oily mud of the lower ward. The mud seemed to collect all the vileness of the upper city and deposit it in stinking puddles in the slums far below, before sucking at the spirit (and the feet Grilok thought miserably) of the souls that had the misfortune to live in the stinking rat infested midden heap. 

The harsh, dirty environment that he had chosen as his ‘lair’ since being exiled by the Ghaash’kala reminded him of his homeland somewhat but it didn’t improve his mood at all. At least the heavy skull of the horrid boar that was nestled snugly upon his head kept most of the rain from his remaining good eye, and had the added bonus of keeping his face paint from running.

A street urchin, bolder or hungrier than the others, darted forward and slid to a halt in front of the towering brute causing him to stutter to a halt mid-stride. The child’s eyes looked up pleadingly, his lips quavered and he stammered as he blinked fat oily raindrops from his eyes.

“P-p-p-lease s-s-s-s-sir, spare a c-c-c-coin for some food?”

“Be gone man-cub”, grumbled Grilok in his deep throated brogue. “It grows dark and these streets too often claim the life of the young and weak…”

Suddenly the child grabbed at the bone and volcanic glass talisman that hung heavily from a colourfully beaded leather throng braided and looped around Grilok’s neck. With reflexes honed through long hours working the Labyrinth of the Demon Wastes, Grilok’s hairy, black nailed hand flew to the ivory hilt of the heavily battle nicked scimitar that hung familiarly at his side. The curved blade slashed through the air like a serpent of steel striking the child’s head a meaty blow. The child slumped heavily and immediately to the ground.

“…and foolish!” Grilok finished.

Grilok’s single eye stared unblinking at the small bundle that lay at his feet. He checked his scimitar for blood, and seeing none, quickly sheathed it in its snakeskin home. Mud splattered over the dirty, threadbare cloak that covered the small boy as Grilok’s heavily booted feet stepped over the young would be thief. He stopped, an exhausted sigh escaping his lips and turned his head back to regard the unmoving heap.

“Hunger drives the weak to acts of desperation when a toothless cub would risk the wroth of the caged boar.” He grumbled. ” Hunger is not a weakness, and the cub did show courage, if foolishly, indeed he may yet have some role to play in the events that unfold. And possibly may even be of some use to me.”

Grilok quickly scanned the lawless slums that surrounded him. Sensing no other immediate threats he smoothly knelt down beside the body. His hands closed around the heavy amulet that had so recently been the target of theft. He pulled the leather throng over his head, muttering angrily to himself as it momentarily snagged on one of the broken teeth of his snarling boar headpiece, and waved it in intricate patterns over the child’s inert form. His breathing quickened and he softly chanted guttural, ancient words of power. A soft blue light lit the child’s face bringing into stark relief the tightly stretched skin that covered the lump that had risen where the flat of Grilok’s blade had connected.

The child’s eyes slowly opened and for the first time he stared fully into Grilok’s face. Seeing the single blood-shot, cat-slit eye and the ragged empty socket that once housed its twin up close had an immediate affect on the whelp. He let out a startled scream and tried to scrabble crab-like backwards through the black muddy slime, only succeeding in splashing smelly muck all over the front of Grilok’s leather breast plate, bringing an even deeper scowl to Grilok’s ink-stained face. 

“Be quiet and still man cub or I’ll deliver another blow to that bone head of yours and maybe silence you for good!”

Grilok quickly stood up and brushed the sticky mess from his chest.

“On this day you have been very lucky young buck.” Grilok growled, his deep bass voice having an immediate calming affect on the child. Flicking the putrid black mess from his fingers he reached down to help the child up from the muddy street. His mouth broke into what he hoped was a reassuring smile but, in truth, the heavily carved teeth, hooked tusks and black gums had the opposite affect and only increased the waifs anxiety. 

Rolling his eye and clamping his mouth shut Grilok dug into the small cloth sack that dangled loosely from the braided hemp rope that he used as a belt. His thick stubby fingers closed around a cold, greasy garlic and mutton sausage that he had saved from his lunch. He pulled it from the sack and offered it to the thin wastrel that stood forlornly before him. The food reminded him that Sithek would be worried, hungry and impatient (and not necessarily in that order) and that a worried, hungry and impatient Sithek wasn’t likely to be a good thing for he or his neighbours. 

“Come boy take the food and get to your shelter, I have not the time to waste standing here trying to convince you I mean no harm.”

The boy snatched the sausage and ran, his little legs pumping in the thick slurping mud. Grilok watched the boy bolt around the corner and then he turned his steps back towards his home.

/-OO-\

It had been another frustrating day of dead ends and red herrings and Grilok was no closer to clearing his name. It angered and frustrated him to be stuck in Sharn but this is where his exile had led him. The people of these soft southern cities believed that the war had ended but the Ghaash’kala knew that it went on, and would likely never end. Everyday the Ghaash’kala fought against the tide of darkness that threatened the whole of Khorvaire. Everyday the Clan that protected the borders of the Demon Wastes held at bay horrors that these soft southerners could only dream of. And everyday that Grilok was exiled was another day where he let his brothers die defending the weak and believing that he was a murderous coward. 

Two hard years it had been since his humiliation, a humiliation that had cost him his life and left him feeling hollow and dirty. It had almost broken him. He had been spiralling out of control, giving into his anger and drinking heavily. Beaten, broken and bruised he had limped from the Labyrinth and straight into a self-induced hell. If not for the selfless sacrifice of Sithek then he would still be wallowing in self-pity. In fact, truth-be-told, he probably would have given his beliefs away and become one of life’s wasted chances.

But Sithek had saved him. She had bought him back from the brink of insanity, and had woken him to his purpose, had given his anger a focus. He now had drive, although the endless frustrations in his investigation were starting to wear awfully thin. It might be that he needed to look at enlisting aid, a concept that was fairly alien to him since his separation from the Clan. He didn’t think of Sithek as aid. Sithek was family, an extension of himself.

Admittedly, he didn’t know much about who may have framed him for the murder of the visiting Silver Flame priests. They had said that they were hunting a thief who had stolen an artefact of great importance to their church. He had been asked to escort them to Ghaash Dar so that they could plead their case before the Ghaash’kala elders.

On the second evening of their journey though tragedy struck. The guards that accompanied the expedition had been out scouting the area immediately around the site the group had chosen to rest in. Grilok began setting up the camp while the priests dismounted, dusted off their prayer mats and knelt to begin their evening prayers. That was when all hell broke loose, or so Grilok had been told. He could recall nothing of how the priests had died or why he had been spared. Grilok had been discovered standing covered in blood in the middle of the circle of dead priests. All he could recall was the smell of cinnamon and the name ‘Belkorr’ screamed into the night. 

The Silver Flame hierarchy demanded restitution and the Ghaash’kala delivered it in the form of a branding, the loss of an eye and exile. Grilok was branded on each palm with the broken circle that identified him as a coward. His left eye was ruined with a sharpened stick, eventually, after infection had set in, Grilok removed the pulped mess that remained. And, what hurt worst of all, he was exiled from his home and divorced from his purpose.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2005)

D20Dazza, this looks great! Can you post the character stats? I want to make sure that Vargo's friend gets first dibs on the open slot. In the meantime, I still have to figure out a way to work a new character into the adventure


----------



## Harvey (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, and welcome back Tailspinner! I come back from being out sick, and am quite happy to see a ton of posts! Now, into the darkness...


----------



## Vargo (Jun 10, 2005)

Harvey, I haven't heard anything from my friend, go ahead.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 10, 2005)

OK, thanks Vargo. So, Daz, if you can post the character sheet, sounds like you're in!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please autopilot Ka’ashawndrah and Peaches until I return.

Tailspinner


----------



## Harvey (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi all,

With the lackluster showing in this game, and with a second game I've got running hitting full steam, I'm going to officially close down Sharn: Beneath the Towers. Thanks all!


----------

